# 1998 Yamaha Banshee For Sale



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

1998 Banshee Bought New May 1999, Ridin Summer 1999 Stored Since. This Is One Sweet Machine Like Brand New. Extras Include Duncan Pyramid Reed Cages, Renthal 250r Bend Handle Bars,grips & Pro Flow Filter. Constantly Maintained With Klotz Lubricants Must See You Wont Be Dissapointed.

$ 3200.00

Pics To Follow Later


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

pics?


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Umas911,
Sorry The Pics Took So Long,
Tehnical Difficulty. Anyway Here They Are.

Gibby74


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

gibby74`s quad


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

still for sale!


----------

